
Browser ktrace browsing - ingve
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/browser-ktrace-browsing
======
eugeneionesco
If only those browsers were open source so we can actually check the code...

~~~
notaplumber
If that's your takeaway from this article, then I got some bad news for you.

This kind of low-level analysis of programs is incredibly useful, it leads to
discoveries of aberrant and often unexpected behaviour.. observing the system
calls directly and the structures in their final form passed to the kernel.

You cannot gain this level of insight reading the source code alone, and if
you have never stepped outside of your compiler before.. well, you should
probably find a new hobby.

------
angersock

       Hopefully as a result of this exercise the reader has gained some valuable insight into modern web browser design. 
    

And that about says it all, doesn't it?

